# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kaksikerrosbussien mahdollisuudet kaupunkiliikenteessä Suomessa

## vristo

"Også tre dobbeltdekkere er snart på vei."

Kaksikerrosbussejakin! Ohhoh! Hienoa; sellaisia myös YTV:n linjalle 615 (Veolia Transpoint ajaa), niin kapasiteettipula helpottuu huomattavasti.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kaksikerrosbussejakin! Ohhoh! Hienoa; sellaisia myös YTV:n linjalle 615 (Veolia Transpoint ajaa), niin kapasiteettipula helpottuu huomattavasti.


Niinpä! Olisi kyllä hienoa jos 2-kerrosbusseja tulisi tännekin!

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Olisi kyllä hienoa jos 2-kerrosbusseja tulisi tännekin!



Niinhän se olisi. Mutta se on käytännössä melko hankalaa, että reittiliikenteeseen. Toki tilureita löytyy. Esimerkiksi Ventoniemellä ja Lindholm Linellä on. Suomessa noita siltoja joiden ali ei meinaa edes rekka päästä, saati sitten täys kaksikerrosbussi. Sinäänsä se olisi hyvä, helpottaisi varmaan kummasti ruuhkia. Eri asia on kuitenkin on, että kuinka moni sinne ylös jaksaisi kiivetä 5 minuutin matkan takia..

----------


## vristo

Minun puolestani kaksikerrosbussit olisivat tervetulleita ainakin pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkiliikenteeseen. Niiden kapasiteetti on korkea ja istumapaikkoja on paljon: esimerkiksi tällainen telirakenteinen ja 12-metrinen Volvo B9TL vie sisäänsä jopa noin 130 matkustajaa, joille suurimmalle osalle on istumapaikka. Matkustusmukavuus, kokemukseni mukaan, on mukavaa yläkerrassakin ja näköalat tietysti ovat upeat. Haittapuolia ovat tietysti kaksikerroksisuuden aiheuttama portaikko, joka nykyään on kuitenkin suora aiemmin käytetyn kierreportaan sijaan. Paikat liikutaesteisille sijaitsevat toki alakerrassa. Kuljettaja valvoo yläkertaa kameroin (vanhemmissa busseissa oli peileillä toteutettu periskooppi). 

Helsingin seudulla suoranaisena esteenä voisivat olla jotkin sillat sekä raitioteiden ajojohdot (kuinka korkealla ovatkaan?). Ja tietysti nykyinen Suomen Tieliikennelaki, joka ei salli yli 4,2 metriä korkeita ajoneuvoja (normaalikorkeus kaksikerrosbussille on vajaat 4,3 metriä). Onhan tosin nykyäänkin Helsingin liikenteessä kaksikerrosbusseja mm. turistien kiertoajeluja varten on jokunen vanha "Lontoon bussi" sekä muutama MAN:kin. 

Tietysti nivelbusseilla päästään myös suuriin kapasiteetteihin, mutta kaksikerrosbusseilla voidaan saavuttaa sama, mutta samalla bussin vaatima katutila on pienempi: esimerkiksi 12-metrinen ohjaavalla telillä varustettu kaksikerrosbussi vs. 18-metrinen nivelbussi. Yksikerroksisen telibussi kapasiteettin on huomattavasti pienempi; toki istumapaikkoja on kohtalaisesti, mutta matkustusväljyys on huomattavasti heikompaa. Esimerkkinä käytän vaikkapa HKL:n bussilinjoja h65A ja h66A, joiden taso mielestäni laski huomattavasti, kun suuret nivelbussit korvattiin pienemmilla telibussiella. 

Ainakin muutama bussilinja YTV-alueelta minulle tulee mieleeni, jossa voitaisiin kokeilla kaksikerrosbusseja (linja 615 etunenässä).

----------


## kemkim

> Tietysti nivelbusseilla päästään myös suuriin kapasiteetteihin, mutta kaksikerrosbusseilla voidaan saavuttaa sama, mutta samalla bussin vaatima katutila on pienempi: esimerkiksi 12-metrinen ohjaavalla telillä varustettu kaksikerrosbussi vs. 18-metrinen nivelbussi.


Samalla kaksikerrosbussin etuna on se, että se on vähemmän vikaantumisherkkä, kun niveltä ei ole. Talvella luulisi myös ajo-ominaisuuksien olevan parempia, kun peräkärry ei voi lähteä luistelemaan itsekseen. Ratikoiden ajojohdot eivät varmaan muodosta estettä, kun nuo venäläiset kaksikerroksiset turistibussitkin pääsevät hyvin liikkumaan. Jos muodostavat esteen, niin laitetaan sitten sellaisille reiteille, joilla tämä ei haittaa. Mutta oikea huolenaihe on, että miten bussi pärjäisi Helsingin kantakaupungin mäkisillä, liukkailla mukulakivikaduilla talvella? Voisiko se kaatua, jos ajaisi jyrkkään mutkaan vähänkin lujempaa ja tie olisi vielä kallistettu?

Linjoista kaksikerroksisille sopisivat ainakin tuo 615 (vaikka korvattaneenkin Kehäradalla), sitten niitä voisi laittaa myös pitkille Kivenlahden vuoroille (Länsimetro korvaa). 65A/66A ehkä liian lyhyitä linjoja, yläkertaan ihmiset eivät välttämättä menisi niin lyhyillä matkoilla. Mitähän muita linjoja niitä nyt olisi, joilla matka olisi aika pitkä ja väkeä niin paljon, että olisi järkevämpää hommata isompia busseja, kuin tihentää vuoroväliä. Mutta sitä mietin, että jos kysyntä on niin kova, että kaksikerrosbusseja tarvitaan, niin miksi tätä liikennettä ei hoidettaisi raiteilla?

----------


## late-

> telirakenteinen ja 12-metrinen Volvo B9TL vie sisäänsä jopa noin 130 matkustajaa


Taitaa taas olla bussivalmistajien lukuja. 12,8 metrin B9TL:ään saadaan jopa 102 paikkaa, jos alakerrassa ei ole kuin yksi ovi. Tuosta veikkaan, että 12 metrin autossa täytyy olla ainakin 12 paikkaa vähemmän (yksi rivi ylhäältä ja alhaalta pituuteen, kaksi puolikasriviä takaoven kohdalta). Lastenvaunutilasta en osaa sanoa. Eli 12 metrin autossa voinee olla 90 paikkaa. Yläkerrassa ei saa seistä eikä oikein pystykään seisomaan, joten tarvittaisiin 40 seisojaa. Veikkaan, että alakerrassa voisi olla lyhyessä autossa silloin hiukkasen ahdasta.

Toisaalta 12,8 metrin kaksikerrosautoon voisi mahtua melkein sata istumapaikkaa. Silloin päästäisiin jo lähemmäs 130:n lukemaa seisojien kanssa.

Kaksikerrosautoja näyttää menevän maailmalle nykyään jonkin verran erikoiskohteisiin perinteisten kaksikerroskaupunkien ulkopuolelle. Niille näyttää siis olevan jokin optimaalinen sovellusalue. Pääkaupunkiseudulla niiden käyttöä tosin rajoittaa halu hankkia yleiskäyttöistä kalustoa. Yleiskäyttöisyys haittaa jo nyt kalustohankitoja, kun keskustalinjoille ei pystytä hankkimaan erikoisautoja.

----------


## vristo

Tuo hongkongilainen KMB-yhtiön Volvo B9TL oli vain esimerkkinä ja siellä kaksikerrosbussien (kuten myös muidenkin bussien) maksimipituudet on rajoitettu 12 metriin ajoittain ahtaiden katuolojen vuoksi. Tuollaisessa 12-metrisessä kaksikerrosbussissa on ylhäällä 59 istumapaikkaa ja alhaalla 31 istumapaikkaa sekä 37 seisomapaikkaa (esimerkkinä tama Citybus-yhtiön Scania K94UB 6X2/4). Lastenvaunu- ja pyorätuolipaikka on yleensä etu- ja keskiovien välissä, portaikkoa vastapäätä. Vielä tiukempia reittejä varten siellä on 10,3- ja 10,6-metrisiä kaksikerroskatureita. Toki joitain reittejä ajetaan myös yksikerrosbusseilla, mutta ne ovat selvänä vähemmistönä. 

Telirakenteen syytä Hongkongissa (kaikki uushankinnat ovat telejä) on monilla foorumeilla arvuuteltu ja joku mainitsikin syyksi mm. teknisten laitteiden paljouden erityisesti bussin takaosassa, jossa sijaitsevat moottorin lisäksi ilmastointilaitteisiin liittyvät lauhdutinpatteristot, joita voi olla 4-6 rivissä (näkyvat hyvin tässä kuvassa). Lisäksi moottorit ovat yleensä siitä tehokkaimmasta päästä ja alle 300 hevosvoimainen kaksikerroskaturi on jo harvinaisuus siellä. Myös teiden ja katujen vaativuus (ajoittain erittäin jyrkkiä mäkiä) asettaa tiettyjä vaatimuksia busseille. Noita kaksikerrosbusseja on joskus kaatunutkin (hyvin  vähän kuitenkin bussien määrään nähden), vaikkakin sellainen ei ole kovin herkkä kaatumaan alhaalla sijaitsevan painopisteen vuoksi. Niiden huippunopeus on myös rajoitettu 80km/h:n. Samanlaisia kaksikerroksisia telikatureita on nykyään myös Singaporessa ja Kanadassa ja Yhdysvalloissa (aivan vastaavia ilmastontilaitteineen kuin Hongkongissakin) niitä on oikeanpuoleisessa liikenteessa. Etenkään Kanadan liikenneolojen ja -sään ei uskoisi hirveästi poikkeavan esim. Helsingin oloista, joten sekään ei mielestäni olisi este. Kaikenkaikkiaan tuollaisen kaksikerrostelibussin kulku on erittäin vakaata ja pehmeää bussin valmistajasta riippumatta.

(kuvalähteet: HKBEC - Bus Exhibition Centre of Hong Kong www.gakei.com/hkbec)

----------


## vristo

Tässäpä "lupsakkaan hauska" video kaksikerrosbussin kaatumisesta (video on kantoninkiinaksi, mutta älkää antako sen häiritä): linkki.

----------


## JSL

Aika pahasti auto kallistui kun paikallinen Fittibaldi veti mutkan suoraksi. Tuli mieleen "Mennään Bussilla"-jakso, jossa ajoivat Lontoonbussin katostaan kiinni siltaan.

----------


## karihoo

> 65A/66A ehkä liian lyhyitä linjoja, yläkertaan ihmiset eivät välttämättä menisi niin lyhyillä matkoilla.


Itse säännöllisenä Sörnäinen-Lauttasaari -välin matkustajana olisin sitä mieltä, että kyllä sinne yläkertaan riittää ihmisiä. Ja lisäksi voisin mainita, että myös junamatkustuksessa on tietty ryhmä ihmisiä, jotka nimenomaan valitsevat sen IC2-vaunun yläkerran. Toisille vaan ne näköalat merkitsevät niin paljon.

----------


## vristo

Kuvitellaas hypoteesi, että YTV-alueelle päätettäisiin hankkia koe-erä kaksikerrosbusseja. Mille linjoille ne soveltuisivat ja missä olisi ihan fyysisiä esteitä niiden korkeuden takia niillä liikennöimiseen?

Itselleni tulee ensin mieleeni tuo jo mainitsemani linja 615, jossa sellaiset voisivat tehdä hyvän vaikutuksen myös ulkomaalaisiin matkustajiin. Istuimet voisivat olla korkealuokkaisia Express-istuimia ja matkatavarahyllykkö sijaitsisi kätevästi alakerrassa. Linja 550 eli Jokeri tulee myös mieleeni ja kaksikerrosbussit saattaisivat tuoda kaivattua lisäkapasiteettia, mutta ko. linjalla on muutama hyvin matala silta (mm. Varikkotiellä, Pitäjänämäella radan alitus, Huopalahden asema sekä Kehä I:sen alitus Leppävaarassa) ja pidemmän päällehän on tarkoituksen mukaista jatkaa ko. linjan valmistelua raide-jokeriksi. HKL:n nykyiset telibussilinjat voisivat tulla kyseeseen, eikä mielestäni ainakaan linjoilla h18, h20, h21V, h65A ja h66A ole mitään esteitä kolmiakselisille kaksikerroksisille telibusseille. Ai niin, mutta "kohtahan" noi Lauttasaaren linjat muuttuvat liityntälinjoiksi metron myötä. Sekä kaksikerrostelit että kaksiakseliset bussit soveltuvat mielestäni monille kaupunkibussilinjoille Helsingin alueella.

Fyysisiä esteitä ovat toisaankin muutamat matalat sillat yms,  mutta kyllä minä näkisin paljonkin käyttömahdollisuuksia kaksikerrosbusseille Helsingin alueella: vie pienen katutilan, mutta suuri kapasiteetti ja suurin osa istumapaikkoja. Pohjoismaissa Köpikseen niitä on jo hankittu ja nyt Norjan Stavanger seuraavaksi. Briteissä ja sen entisissä alusmaissa (mm. Hongkong ja Singapore) ne ovat tietysti jo "ikoneja" sekä tietysti myös Berliinissä. Muualle niitä hankitaan kasvavia määriä. Mielenkiintoista kehitystä!

----------


## vristo

Tässä vähän kapasiteettitietoa kaksikerrosbussista erään alan valmistajan sivuilta: linkki The Wright Groupin sivustolle. 10,4-metriseen kaksiakseliseen bussiin (Volvo B9TL) mahtuu 89 matkustajaa, joista 68 istuu. Ja kolmiakseliseen 12-metriseen mahtuu 120 matkustajaa, joista 80:lle on istumapaikka. Ihan hyviä lukuja minusta.

----------


## killerpop

> Kuvitellaas hypoteesi, että YTV-alueelle päätettäisiin hankkia koe-erä kaksikerrosbusseja. Mille linjoille ne soveltuisivat ja missä olisi ihan fyysisiä esteitä niiden korkeuden takia niillä liikennöimiseen?
> 
> Itselleni tulee ensin mieleeni tuo jo mainitsemani linja 615, jossa sellaiset voisivat tehdä hyvän vaikutuksen myös ulkomaalaisiin matkustajiin. Istuimet voisivat olla korkealuokkaisia Express-istuimia ja matkatavarahyllykkö sijaitsisi kätevästi alakerrassa.


Jotenkin jättäisin heti ensimmäiseksi linjan 615 koskemattomaksi tällaisesta. Vai kuinka matalaksi 2-kerroslinja-auton nopeus tarvitsisi rajoittaa, ettei Halikon turma toistuisi? Olishan se hienoa körötellä Tuusulanväylää max 60km/h.

----------


## vristo

> Jotenkin jättäisin heti ensimmäiseksi linjan 615 koskemattomaksi tällaisesta. Vai kuinka matalaksi 2-kerroslinja-auton nopeus tarvitsisi rajoittaa, ettei Halikon turma toistuisi? Olishan se hienoa körötellä Tuusulanväylää max 60km/h.


 Miksi max. 60km/h, kun 80km/h on yleinen nopeusrajoitus kaksikerrosbusseille maailmalla ja sama nopeusrajoitushan on nykyäänkin voimassa kaupunkibusseille (mukaanlukien linja 615). 
Halikon turman osatekijänä oli bussin tulo metsäalueelta aukealle, jolloin tuuli tarttuu siihen kuin purjeeseen. Ja kyllä siihen riittää vain normaali 3,60 metriä korkea Express-bussikin, että noissa oloissa bussi lähtee käsistä; olen nähnyt tavallisen kaupunkibussin, joka oli sillä hetkellä muuten paikallaan, suistuvan Länsiväylältä tien sivuun (Hanasaaren kohdalla) em. keliolosuhteiden vallitessa (tuuli painoi sen liukkalla kelilä pois tieltä). Kuten sanoin, kaksikerrosbussi ei kaadu kovin helposti, kun sen painopiste on alhaalla.

Mutta on tietysti pitkä matka siihen, että kaksikerroskatureita olisi Helsinginkin katukuvassa. Tämähän on vain pohdiskelua, mutta itse en näe ajatusta mahdottomana.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Mutta oikea huolenaihe on, että miten bussi pärjäisi Helsingin kantakaupungin mäkisillä, liukkailla mukulakivikaduilla talvella?


Tuskin ne ihan täällä kaatuu, jos ne eivät kaatuneet Lissabonissa ja Portossa kaatosateella. Vaikka kaatosade ei merkitse Suomessa busseille oikein mitään, niin siellä ne vaikuttavat. 
-paljon jyrkemmät mäet ja vielä kapeat kujat
-autotie on ennemmin kylpyhuone kaakeleita (kävellessä mukavampi vaihtoehto on kontata ettei kaadu ja lyö päätä)
       -kaakeleihin ei auta kosteina mikään
       -liukkaampia kuin talvella jäiset mäet

Ennemmin He lsingissä olisi ongelmana joidenkin kuskien ajotapa -> tuskin muuten yhtenä kesänä loivassa mutkassa olisi kolme eri bussia ajanut ojaan. (En halua kylläkään loukata tällä ketään kuskia, mutta valitettavasti tällaista on sattunut) 

Eli kaksikerroksiset bussit vaatisi ehkä omat kuljettajat, jotka on koulutettu ajamaan kaksikerroksillisillabusseilla

----------


## Hape

Hesan kanssa samalaiseen ilmastovyöhykkeeseen kuuluvassa Tukholmasa oli 60-luvun puolestavälistä 70-luvun puoleenväliin käytössä kaksikerrosbusseja. Niistä luovuttiin koska kovinkaan moni paikallinen asukas ei viitsinyt nousta yläkertaan, yläkerrasssa oli lähinnä turisteja. Alkuinnostuksen jälkeen en usko hesalistenkaan jaksavan kavuta jyrkkiä portaita muutaman pysäkinvälin ajaksi.
Nämä bussit eivät muodostaneet mitään huomattavaa liikenneturvallisuusongelmaa, ne mahtuivat hyvin siltojen ja raitiotien ilmajohtojen alta. Minkälaisia ne olivat liikenteessä talvella, en tiedä.

----------


## kemkim

> Niistä luovuttiin koska kovinkaan moni paikallinen asukas ei viitsinyt nousta yläkertaan, yläkerrasssa oli lähinnä turisteja. Alkuinnostuksen jälkeen en usko hesalistenkaan jaksavan kavuta jyrkkiä portaita muutaman pysäkinvälin ajaksi.


Joo, paras sovelluskohde tällaisilla olisivat sen takia mielestäni seutulinjat, joilla voi matkustaa pitempään ja rauhoittua istumaan siellä ylhäällä. Tosin tässä on se juttu, että halutaanko tiheämpään kulkevia busseja vai harvemmin kulkevia isompia busseja. Tampereella on tuo Tampereen tauti, että harvennetaan vuorovälejä ja lisätään kapasiteettia. Houkuttelevampaa olisi mielestäni pienentää busseja ja lisätä tiheyttä.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Alkuinnostuksen jälkeen en usko hesalistenkaan jaksavan kavuta jyrkkiä portaita muutaman pysäkinvälin ajaksi.


Jos sinne yläkertaan pantaisiin paremmat penkit ja suurempi penkkiväli niin lisäisikö se houkuttelevuutta?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Selvästikin tarvittaisiin kokemusta asiasta. Miten homma toimii esimerkiksi Lontoossa, millaiset matkustajat käyttävät yläkertaa? Taikka ylipäätään millaisilla reiteillä kaksikerrosbusseja käytetään? Niin Berliinille kuin Lontoollekin näyttäisi olevan tyypillistä melko iso kantakaupunki, jolloin voisi olettaa olevan bussireittejä, missä on yhtälailla lyhyen matkan kulkijoita kuin sitten pitempienkin koko ajan. Tasainen kuormitus on varmastikin yksi kaksikerrosbussin vaatimuksista: muutoin reitin alussa kyytiin tulevat valtaavat alakerran ja lopussa pientä väliä matkustavat joutuvat menemään yläkertaan. Jotta homma toimisi, bussin alakerrassa pitäisi olla koko ajan väkeä, jotta pitemmälle menevät jaksaisivat istumapaikan toivossa kiivetä ylös. Meillä varmaan lähinnä Jokeri voisi olla sopiva linja.

----------


## vristo

> Meillä varmaan lähinnä Jokeri voisi olla sopiva linja.


 Olisi ihan erinomainen kokeilulinja minusta, mutta siellä on matkan varrella muutamia ihan fyysisiä esteitä noin 4,3 metriä korkealle kaksikerrosbussille: muutamat sillat vievät katon mennessään.
Toki sellaisilla asioita voidaan muuttaa.

Mutta esimerkiksi juuri Honkkarissa kiivetään kuitenkin yläkertaan kaikenlaisia matkoja varten: ei se tervejalkaiselle ja esteettömälle ihmiselle ole mitenkään ylivoimaista. Itsekin teen sen lähes poikkeuksetta. Monissa kaupungeissa Brittein saarivaltakunnassakin siirrytään osittain tai ainakin kokeillaan matalalattiaisia nivelbusseja, mutta yhä hankitaan uusia kaksikerrosbussejakin. Näyttäisi olevan siis tarve kummallekin bussityypille.

----------


## kemkim

> Tasainen kuormitus on varmastikin yksi kaksikerrosbussin vaatimuksista: muutoin reitin alussa kyytiin tulevat valtaavat alakerran ja lopussa pientä väliä matkustavat joutuvat menemään yläkertaan.


Ja sitten alakerta on täynnä samoin kuin portaikko, joten yläkerrasta ei pääsekään enää pois. Miten tämä estetään? Pitäisikö yläkertaa varten järjestää oma sisään- ja uloskäyntinsä? Tai voisi harkita, että sisään päästetään väkeä ensin yläkertaan ja sen täytyttyä kuljettaja avaisi jonkinnäköisen portin ja pääsisi alakertaankin. Alhaalla olisi kuitenkin vanhuksille ja vammaisille varattu pieni tila, johon pääsisi joka tapauksessa, jotta heidän ei tarvitsisi kiivetä

Tai mitä jos alakerta olisi tehty Tallinnan nivelbussien tapaan niin, että suurin osa siitä on seisomatilaa ja seiniä vasten on pitkiä penkkirivejä, jotka kuitenkin jättävät paljon tilaa seisojille. Yläkerrassa olisi normaali YTV-alueen penkkijärjestely. Ja alakerrassa tosiaan ne varatut penkit liikuntaesteisille. Tällöin yläkerta olisi houkutteleva heille, joiden matka on sen verran pitkä, että istuminen houkuttaa ja alakerrassa seisoisivat lyhytmatkalaiset. En keksi tästä järjetelystä äkkiseltään mitään huonoa.




> Monissa kaupungeissa Brittein saarivaltakunnassakin siirrytaan osittain tai ainakin kokeillaan matalalattiaisia nivelbusseja, mutta yha hankitaan uusia kaksikerrosbussejakin. Nayttaisi olevan siis tarve kummallekin bussityypille.


Keskustalinjoille, joilla kuljetut matkat ovat lyhyitä, soveltuvat nivelbussit. Ruuhkaisille seutulinjoille taas nämä kaksikerrosbussit voisivat olla hyviä. Matkustusmukavuus ja kyydin hiljaisuus voisi olla se juttu, joka puoltaisi kaksikerrosbusseja seutulinjoilla nivelbussien sijaan. Nivelet kun ovat meluisampia, keskustalinjoilla bussin sisällä liikkumisen helppous korvaa tuon meluisuuden. Poikittaislinjoilla riippuu keskimääräisestä kuljetun matkan kestosta. Esimerkiksi linjaa H54 käytetään pidempiin siirtymisiin aluekeskusten välillä, joten sillä voisi olla kaksikerrosbussi. 550:llä pitkämatkalaisten mukavuus voisi olla hyvä yläkerrassa, alakertaan taas menisivät lyhyen matkan taittajat.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Maailmalla taitaa olla joitakin kaksikerrosbussikaupunkeja, joissa päättäjillä on jonkinlainen päähänpinttymä, että kaupunkibussi on kaksikerroksinen. Muunlaista mallia ei sitten ajatellakaan. Vähän samaan tapaan kuin Suomessa monilla on päähänpinttymä, että raitiotie on vain Helsingin keskustassa ekä sitä muualle voi ajatellakaan.

Omat kokemukseni kaksikerrosbusseista ovat 60-70-luvun vaihteen Tukholmasta ja 80-luvun Wienistä ja Bombaysta. Tietysti turistina oli kiva katsella korkealta kaupunkimaisemia, mutta eipä se portaiden kiipeily niin kivaa ollut, että sitä päivittäin haluaisi harrastaa. Sitä paitsi yläkerta ei ollut mitenkään viihtyisä, vaan tuntui matalalta ja ahtaalta ainakin saman ajan yksikerrosbusseihin verrattuna. Tukholmalla ja Wienillä ei ollut mitään entisaikojen rasitetta, että aina ennenkin olisi ollut kaksikerrosbusseja. Yksikerroksiset on niissä ilmeisesti ajan mittaan todettu paremmaksi vaihtoehdoksi. Bombayssa taas kaksikerroksisuus taisi olla britti-imperiumin peruja, ei mitenkään paikallinen innovaatio.

Tietysti tässä on vielä sellainenkin mutta kuin kalustosta huolehtiminen, ainakin Nyky-Helsingissä. Varsinkin sen kaupungin omistaman osakeyhtiön autot ovat monesti sellaisessa kunnossa kuin huolto- ja siivoushenkilökunta (jos sellaista enää edes on) ei olisi koskaan vaivautunut ovesta sisälle eikä ainakaan bussin perälle asti. Minkähänlaisia mukavia sikolättejä ne kaksikerrosauton yläkerrat samanlaisella hoidolla olisivatkaan? Tietysti syytä on matkustajissakin, mutta valmiiksi rähjäinen tuppaa ränsistymään entisestään alle aikayksikön.

Ja eikö meillä korjaamotilat ja pesukoneet (jos niitä on) ole mitoitettu yksikerroskalustolle. Jossain muistan nähneeni kuvia Tukholman kaksikerrosbussien käsinperusta pitkillä harjoilla ja letkuilla, mutta sellaiseen ei kai tänä päivänä Helsingissä ole varaa: mieluummin annetaan rapistua, niin "säästetään".

----------


## vristo

> Ja sitten alakerta on täynnä samoin kuin portaikko, joten yläkerrasta ei pääsekään enää pois. Miten tämä estetään? Pitäisikö yläkertaa varten järjestää oma sisään- ja uloskäyntinsä? Tai voisi harkita, että sisään päästetään väkeä ensin yläkertaan ja sen täytyttyä kuljettaja avaisi jonkinnäköisen portin ja pääsisi alakertaankin. Alhaalla olisi kuitenkin vanhuksille ja vammaisille varattu pieni tila, johon pääsisi joka tapauksessa, jotta heidän ei tarvitsisi kiivetä.


Yleisesti kaksikerroskatureissa ei ole seisomapaikkoja yläkerrassa ja myöskin portaikossa oleskelu on kiellettyä ajon aikana; se on lähinnä vain läpikulkua varten. Väittäisin kokemuksesta, että kyllä matkustajat oma-aloitteisesti hakeutuvat heille sopivaan matkustuspaikkaan, oli se sitten kummassa kerroksessa tahansa. Kun kaksikerrosbussi on täynnä, on siinä kaikki istumapaikat täytettyjä niin ylä- kuin alakerrassakin ja loput matkustajat sitten seisovat alakerrassa ihan normaaliin tapaan.
Kuljettajan tehtäviin ei kyllä voisi kuulua se, etta hän päättää, mihin matkustajat sijoitellaan bussissa em. tavalla. Uskoisinkin, ettei tälläisten asioiden kanssa olisi ongelmia Suomessakaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kuvitellaas hypoteesi, että YTV-alueelle päätettäisiin hankkia koe-erä kaksikerrosbusseja. Mille linjoille ne soveltuisivat ja missä olisi ihan fyysisiä esteitä niiden korkeuden takia niillä liikennöimiseen?


Aloitetaan, että minne ne eivät soveltuisi. Kaikki Leppävaaran liityntälinjat. Ratsukadun alta ei mahdu. Ellei sitten reittejä muuteta. Toinen Jokeri. Ahtaita tunneleita riittää. Mihin sopisi, jos reittejä ei muuteta. Kyseeseen voisi tulla esimerkiksi 206. Ei matkustajamäärät oikein riittäisi, mutta sen reitillä ei taida olla yhtään sillan alitusta.

----------


## late-

> Matkustusmukavuus ja kyydin hiljaisuus voisi olla se juttu, joka puoltaisi kaksikerrosbusseja seutulinjoilla nivelbussien sijaan.


Kaksikerroksisen kaupunkibussin matkustusmukavuus on aika suhteeellista. Lontoossa yläkerrassa matkustaessa huomaa hyvin miten vahvasti bussin heilahdukset tuntuvat ylhäällä. Jos seisominen olisi sallittua, tangoissa saisi roikkua tosissaan jarrutusten ja kiihdytysten aikana. Monet seutulinjat ajavat moottoriteitä, joilla kaupunkibussit heiluvat muutenkin epämiellyttävän paljon.

----------


## Hape

Kemkim ja Slaverio, Tukholmassa kaksikerrosbussit olivat entisten raitiovaunulinjojen tilalla kulkeneilla linjoilla. Matkustajat käyttivät busseja vain erittäin lyhyisiin matkoihin. Siksi kai ne koetiin epäkäytännöllisiksi. Kukapa viitsisi nousta jyrkkiä portaita yläkertaan vain muutaman pysäkkivälin takia? Mutta idea saada pitkille esikaupunkilinjoille, jopa seutulinjoille kuulostaa loistavalta.

----------


## vristo

> Kaksikerroksisen kaupunkibussin matkustusmukavuus on aika suhteeellista. Lontoossa yläkerrassa matkustaessa huomaa hyvin miten vahvasti bussin heilahdukset tuntuvat ylhäällä. Jos seisominen olisi sallittua, tangoissa saisi roikkua tosissaan jarrutusten ja kiihdytysten aikana. Monet seutulinjat ajavat moottoriteitä, joilla kaupunkibussit heiluvat muutenkin epämiellyttävän paljon.


Kolmiakselinen, nykyaikainen kaksikerrosbussi varustettuna riittävän tehokkaalla moottorilla kulkee kyllä huomattavan tasaisesti. Eikä tämä ole vain minun puhettani, vaan olen kuullut muidenkin toteavan tämän. Kuljettajan ajotapa tietysti vaikuttaa myös siihen paljolti. Ja minusta ylempi kerros on nimenomaan kun istumasalonki: mennään vaan pehmeästi ja nautitaan matkasta sekä näköaloista.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Ja minusta ylempi kerros on nimenomaan kun istumasalonki


Juuri niin, siksi kaksikerrosauto ei olekaan omiaan lyhyisiin matkoihin kaupunkikeskustoissa, vaan pitemmille reiteille, joilla on aikaa istua rauhassa eikä tarvitse hötkyillä pitkin käytäviä ja portaita.

Siinähän se Tukholman ongelmakin oli, että keskustaliikenteen kaipaamat seisomapaikat loistivat poissaolollaan. SL:n kaksikerrosautojen "pointti" oli suuri istumapaikkojen määrä, mutta matkustajapaikkojen kokonaismäärä ei juurikaan ollut yksikerrosautoja suurempi. Siitä kertoo ainakin tämä linkki.

Jokeri-linjan ideana on olla poikittaisyhteyksiä tarjoava vaihtolinja, joten sille en kaksikerrosautoja missään nimessä suosittelisi. Mieluummin joillekin pitkille säteittäisreiteille, esim 731 tai 150, mutta niissäkin tulee ongelmaksi linjan kummassakin päässä tihentyvä pysähtely. Pysäkkiajat pitenevät huomattavasti, jos ja kun portaissa kulku on ajon aikana kielletty. Ehkä kaksikerrosauto onkin omimpiaan kaukoliikenteen erikoispikavuoroihin, joissa välipysähdykset on minimoitu.

----------


## vristo

> ,mutta niissäkin tulee ongelmaksi linjan kummassakin päässä tihentyvä pysähtely.


 Saa portaikossa toki liikkua matkankin aikana, muutenhan olisi hieman hankalaa ja hidasta jäädä pois yläkerrasta tai ylipäätään siirtyä ala- ja yläkerran välillä. Mutta ei siis ole tarkoitus, että nimenomaan portaikossa seistään ja tehdään matkaa.

Hauska yksityiskohta muuten noista uusista matalalattiaista kaksikerrosbusseita: niissä on piilotettu polttoainetankki juuri tuon portaikon "nurjalle puolelle", eli siihen tilaan, joka jää noiden nykyään suorien portaiden "alle".

----------


## vristo

> Ja eikö meillä korjaamotilat ja pesukoneet (jos niitä on) ole mitoitettu yksikerroskalustolle. Jossain muistan nähneeni kuvia Tukholman kaksikerrosbussien käsinperusta pitkillä harjoilla ja letkuilla, mutta sellaiseen ei kai tänä päivänä Helsingissä ole varaa: mieluummin annetaan rapistua, niin "säästetään".


Näin pestään kaksikerrosbussit niiden vankimmalla toiminta-alueella Brittein saarilla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKZGKA2Bk4c

----------


## pakki

Ennen oli tärkeää että autoon nousu oli helppoa ja nopeaa. Kehitettiin siis matalalattia autot. Tänään kelpaisi jo kaksikerros autot.... Onkohan tämä kuitenkin vain joidenkin haaveita? Ei kai kukaan ihan tosissaan kaipaa mokomia
kaupunkiliikenteeseen??

----------


## risukasa

Jos pysäkkikin on kaksikerroksinen, niin tottahan toki kyytiin nousu on helppoa. Jos sattuu asumaan tai vaikkapa työskentelemaan 2. kerroksessa, niin silloinhan kaksikerrosbussi on esteettömämpi kuin yksikerroksinen :D

----------


## vristo

> Ennen oli tärkeää että autoon nousu oli helppoa ja nopeaa. Kehitettiin siis matalalattia autot. Tänään kelpaisi jo kaksikerros autot.... Onkohan tämä kuitenkin vain joidenkin haaveita? Ei kai kukaan ihan tosissaan kaipaa mokomia
> kaupunkiliikenteeseen??


Tämä oli toki vain ajattelua ja pohdintaa, mutta pidän itse erittäin epätodennäköisenä, että sellaisia ikinä tulisi YTV-alueelle linjaliikenteeseen. En toki tarkoittanut, että sellaisiin siirryttäisiin vaan, että ne voisivat sopia joillekin linjolle ja jotkin runkolinjat tulivat mieleenä päälimmäisinä, kuten juuri Airbus-linja 615. Mutta suomalainen katuinfastruktuurikaan ei tietysti tuo niitä. Nykyaikaiset kaksikerrosbussit ovat toki matalalattiaisia. Turismi-käytössähän niitä jo on.

----------


## killerpop

> Jos pysäkkikin on kaksikerroksinen, niin tottahan toki kyytiin nousu on helppoa. Jos sattuu asumaan tai vaikkapa työskentelemaan 2. kerroksessa, niin silloinhan kaksikerrosbussi on esteettömämpi kuin yksikerroksinen


 :Very Happy:  

Tämä saattaisi kyllä eriarvoiseen asemaan heidät, jotka työskentelevät tai asuvat vielä korkeammalla. Kukahan uskaltaa väläyttää jo kolmikerrosbussia, tai jopa kolmikerrospikaratikkaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hape

Kaikille ruotsin kielen taitoisille olisi luettavaa kaksikerrosbussien toimivuudesta kaupunkiliikenteessä.

Leif Stolt: Dubbeldäckare i Stockholm

Kustantaja:Trafiknostalgiska Förlaget

www.tnf.se 

Kirjassa kerrotaan kirjailijan omaan kokemukseen ja arkistomateriaaliin perustuen Tukholmassa 1963-76 käytössä olleiden kaksikerrosbussien tarina.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tässä vähän kapasiteettitietoa kaksikerrosbussista erään alan valmistajan sivuilta: linkki The Wright Groupin sivustolle. 10,4-metriseen kaksiakseliseen bussiin (Volvo B9TL) mahtuu 89 matkustajaa, joista 68 istuu. Ja kolmiakseliseen 12-metriseen mahtuu 120 matkustajaa, joista 80:lle on istumapaikka. Ihan hyviä lukuja minusta.


Vristo, kun siellä kaukoidässä kiertelet, niin oletko törmännyt tällaiseen ?:

En siis tarkoittanut, että oletko ajanut kolaria tällaisen kanssa:




> _A lowbridge double-deck bus is one which has an asymmetric interior layout, enabling the overall height of the vehicle to be reduced compared to that of a conventional double-decker bus. The upper deck gangway is offset to one side of the vehicle, normally the offside (or driver's side), and is sunken into the lower deck passenger saloon. Low railway bridges were the main reason that a reduced height was desired."_


Osaatko sanoa, miten tämä poikkeaa siitä minun esittelemästäni konseptista ja missä tällaisia on ? Olisiko sisäkuvaa ? Sopisiko tuollainen pk-seudulle tai muualle Suomeen paremmin kuin täyskorkea tupla-deckeri ?

----------


## LateZ

Vaikkapa Jokeri-linjalle kaksikerroksinen auto sopisi mainiosti. Yläkerrasta saataisiin pidemmän matkan kulkijoille viihtyisä, väljästi penkitetty YTV-lounge nahkaisine istuimineen ja tarjoiluhenkilökuntineen. Sinne siis ei sisäisellä lipulla olisi asiaa. Tyylikkäästi pukeutunut autohenkilökunta käännyttäisi ystävällisesti mutta tomerasti jo portaitten alapäässä Maunulasta Itäkeskukseen aikovat.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tämä saattaisi kyllä eriarvoiseen asemaan heidät, jotka työskentelevät tai asuvat vielä korkeammalla. Kukahan uskaltaa väläyttää jo kolmikerrosbussia, tai jopa kolmikerrospikaratikkaa


Esimerkiksi Tampereen ja Pitkäniemen välillä voitaisiin harkita vähintään kolmikerrosratkaisuja, Opel alustalla.

----------


## Nak

TÄSSÄ ratkaisu jokerin kapasiteettiongelmaan, alakerta seisomapaikkoja + muutama istumapaikka huonojalkaisille ja ylhäällä istumapaikkoja  :Biggrin:

----------


## Antero Alku

> TÄSSÄ ratkaisu ongelmaan, alakerta seisomapaikkoja + muutama istumapaikka huonojalkaisille ja ylhäällä istumapaikkoja


Onhan noita 2-kerroksisia käytössä maailmalla, yleensä kai kumminkin lyhyempinä kuin tämä 15-metrinen. Vaan oisko niin, että korkeus on liikaa mm. Haagan tunnelille.

Muuten voisi kuvitella, että 2-kerroksinen on halvempi hankkia ja käyttää kuin nivelauto. Varsinainen haitta on 2-kerrokseen nousemiseen menevä aika/vaiva, joka alentanee toteutuvaa 2. kerroksen käyttöastetta. Olen ymmärtänyt, että tämä olisi syy siihen, miksi lisäkapasiteettia nykyään otetaan mieluummin pituudella kuin korkeudella.

Minkä vuoksi auton Suomeen tuottanut on rekisteröinyt sen vain 16 matkustajalle? Toki mainostekstistä näkee, ettei autoa tarjotakaan linjaliikenteeseen vaan muutettavaksi keikkabussiksi tms. tarkoituksiin. Mutta jos haluaa myydä auton muutettavaksi, miksi rekisteröidä sitten ollenkaan, kun rekisteröinti menee uusiksi muutoksen jälkeen kumminkin.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tuo vaikuttaa aivan ex-berliiniläiseltä. Tuollaisia muistaakseni kokeiltiin siellä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Vaan oisko niin, että korkeus on liikaa mm. Haagan tunnelille.


Jokerille ei tuommoinen 15m kiinteärunkoinen kaksikerros olisi paras vaihtoehto jo senkin takia että niille, jotka tarvitsevat istumapaikan, sellainen löytyy kakkoskerroksesta, portaiden toisesta päästä. Kaikki eivät portaita pääse, olis varmaan vähän kurja olo kun ekasta kerroksesta on paikat viety eikä jaksa/pysty seistä muttei pysty jyrkkiä kapeita portaitakaan kulkemaan. Ihanteellinen linja kaksikerrosbusseille olisi 615, jos joku. Ei sisäisiä, eli lyhyitä matkoja eikä tunneleita tai matalia siltoja.



> Muuten voisi kuvitella, että 2-kerroksinen on halvempi hankkia ja käyttää kuin nivelauto.


Ei, kaksikerroksinen bussi ei ole halvempi, päinvastoin. Tässä esimerkiksi ex-TKL vm.'97 Volvo B10L nivelbussi, puolet edullisemmin. 


> Varsinainen haitta on 2-kerrokseen nousemiseen menevä aika/vaiva, joka alentanee toteutuvaa 2. kerroksen käyttöastetta. Olen ymmärtänyt, että tämä olisi syy siihen, miksi lisäkapasiteettia nykyään otetaan mieluummin pituudella kuin korkeudella.


Tämä ja hinta ovat pääsyyt. Uusia kaksikerroksisia en tiedä ostetaanko muualle kuin Lontooseen nykyään.



> Minkä vuoksi auton Suomeen tuottanut on rekisteröinyt sen vain 16 matkustajalle?


Jos sitä on ensin käytetty jonkun 16-henkisen porukan kyyditsemiseen?

----------


## Nak

> Ei, kaksikerroksinen bussi ei ole halvempi, päinvastoin. Tässä esimerkiksi ex-TKL vm.'97 Volvo B10L nivelbussi, puolet edullisemmin.


Ehkä Antero Alku tarkoitti uutena hankkimishintaa kuitenkin?




> Minkä vuoksi auton Suomeen tuottanut on rekisteröinyt sen vain 16 matkustajalle?


Eikös D1 kortti kata vain 16 henkilöä, joten jos siinä syy  :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

> Ehkä Antero Alku tarkoitti uutena hankkimishintaa kuitenkin?


Luultavimmin, mutta sama hintaero niissä on uutena hankittunakin - kaksikerrosbussin hintalappu voi olla jopa kaksinkertainen verrattuna standardiniveleen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Luultavimmin, mutta sama hintaero niissä on uutena hankittunakin - kaksikerrosbussin hintalappu voi olla jopa kaksinkertainen verrattuna standardiniveleen.


Toki tarkoitin uushankintoja. Yksittäisen tai muutaman bussin sarjan hinta on varmasti kallis, mutta jos 2-kerrosbusseja tilataan kymmeniä, hinta muodostuu komponenteista, materiaaleista ja työstä. 2-kerrosbussin rakenne on niveltä yksinkertaisempi, ja siksi sellaisten valmistaminen matkustajapaikkaa kohden on mitä todennäköisimmin halvempaa kuin nivelauton.

2-kerroksisten suosion vähäisyys lienee pääasiassa syissä, joista kirjoitit. Kun joukkoliikenteen yleinen trendi on ollut kohti esteettömyyttä ja siksi busseissakin matalaa lattiaa ainakin kahden oven kohdalla, 2-kerroksisuudella ei oikein ole imua verrattuna bussien pidentämiseen.

Antero

----------


## simson

> Uusia kaksikerroksisia en tiedä ostetaanko muualle kuin Lontooseen nykyään.


On 2-kerroksisia uutenakin joissakin kaupungeissa. Esimerkiksi Berliinissä on 400 MAN:nia:
http://www.busstidningen.se/2010/03/...e-till-berlin/

----------


## vristo

Jossain kaupungeissa, kuten vaikkapa Hongkongissa, katutila on kertakaikkiaan niin "kortilla", että niihin hankitaan nimenomaan kaksikerrosbusseja. Honkkarin kaksikerrosbussit ovat max. 12-metrisiä, mutta matkustajakapasiteetiltään ylivoimaisia vaikkapa nivelbussihin verrattuna. Lisäksi- Honkkarissa on monia tiukkoja kadunkulmia, johon nivelbussi voisi hyvinkin jäädä linkussa jumiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:45 ----------

Alla olevat kuvat viittauksena yllä ollevaan tekstiini:

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Hong+Kong...a/IMG_0926.jpg

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Hong+Kong...a/IMG_0929.jpg

Honkkarissa ei ole tietääkseni edes kokeiltu nivelbusseja, kuten vaikkapa Lontoossa, josta niistä parhaillaan luovutaan. Tämähän oli tärkeä osa Lontoon uuden pormestarin, Boris Johnsonin kamppanjaa, joka on oli taas vastakampanja hänen edeltäjälleen ja vastaehdokkaallen, Ken Livingstonelle, joka toi nivelbussien lisäksi myös mm. ruuhkamaksut Lontooseen.


lähteet: wikipedia

----------


## Samppa

Helsingin sisäisessä bussiliikenteessä matkustusajat ovat niin lyhyitä, että toisen kerroksen käyttö jäisi hyvin vajaaksi. Jos jotkut "hyväjalkaiset" viitsisivätkin nousta toiseen kerrokseen, niin sieltä kuitenkin pitää ajoissa pakkautua ulosmeno-oville. Esim. K-junassa ihmiset menevät oville jonoon jo Oulunkylän asemalla päästäkseen Pasilassa junasta.

Seutulinjoilla kaksikerroksinen bussi voisi toimiakin, mutta tarvitaanko niillä sellaisia? Vuorovälit ovat nytkin "riittävän" pitkiä ja (turha?) lisäkapasiteetti todennäköisesti pidentäisi niitä entisestään.

Sellaisen asiakkaan kannalta, jolla on kulkemiseensa vaihtoehtoja, esim. oma auto, riittävän tiheän vuorovälin merkitys on suuri, kun hän tekee valintaa joukkoliikenteen tai muun kulkemistavan välillä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Honkkarissa ei ole tietääkseni edes kokeiltu nivelbusseja, kuten vaikkapa Lontoossa, josta niistä parhaillaan luovutaan.


Miksi niistä luovutaan? Wikipedian artikkelin mukaan nivelbussit olivat parempi ratkaisu Lontoolle kuin kaksikerrokset. 
Vai ollaanko vain vaihtamassa mallia vähemmän palavaan? Artikkelissa mainitaan, 
että Livingstonen tehtävänä oli uudistaa Lontoon joukkoliikenne, ja näin hän teki:
*Tuplasi käteiskertalippujen hinnat (nopeutti liikennettä)
*Vapautti kuljettajan lipunmyynnistä (nopeutti liikennettä)
=Aikatauluista tuli luotettavampia (mutta lisää pummilla matkustajia)
*Poisti vanhat kaksikerros-Routemasterit ja korvasi ne uusilla mersunivelillä (lisäsi matkustuksen turvallisuutta ja nopeutta +rullatuolimatkustajat pääsivät kyytiin)
*Aikalipulla matkustavien ei tarvinnut pitää enää mukanaan koko korttia
=Enemmän matkustajia, ei enää kuolemia tai loukkaantumisia oviaukolla (jossa ei ollut ovea) tai portailla

----------


## vristo

> Miksi niistä luovutaan?


Tässä Wikipedian artikkeli aiheesta:

Articulated buses in London

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:18 ----------

Lisää aiheesta BBC:ssä:

Johnson aims to scrap bendy buses

"Bendy buses" tarkoittaa juuri noita nivel-Citaroita Lontoon kaupunkiliikenteessä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:23 ----------

Vielä hieman jatkoa aiheesta:

New Bus for London

----------


## Knightrider

> Tässä Wikipedian artikkeli aiheesta:
> 
> Articulated buses in London
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:18 ----------
> 
> Lisää aiheesta BBC:ssä:
> 
> Johnson aims to scrap bendy buses
> ...


Hmm, verrattuna Citaroihin ainoa järkevä perustelu kaksikerrosbusseille on brändi*. Brändin alta väistykööt nuo portaattomat vaihtoehdot, maksoi mitä maksoi! 
Onneksi nivelten poisto on sentään perusteltu tarpeeksi järkevästi, että voidaan pulittaa tuo 600 miljoonaa puntaa vuodessa:


> "The truth is they were never suited to London's roads and the facts show they have twice as many accidents as normal buses"


*) Perusteluiksi kahdelle kerrokselle en laske pyörätuolimahdollisuutta (on jo Citarossa) eikä hybridiyyttä, sillä täysmatala nivelkin voi olla samaa aikaa hybridibussi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Monella tavalla mielenkiintoinen tarina tämä Lontoon 2-kerrosbussitapaus. Olisiko niin, että joukkoliikenteen perusteella on ratkaistu yhdet pormestarivaalit Lontoossa?

En ihmettele sitä, ettei Lontoon keskustaan haluta nivelbusseja. Paikat ovat todella ahtaat ja siksi satavuotinen 2-kerrosaika on minusta hyvin perusteltua. Mutta sillä on hintansa. Tosin näyttää siltä, että Lontoossa ollaan valmiita maksamaan iso hinta siitä, että jatketaan edelleen avonaisen takasillan käyttöä. Ei oikein istu nykyaikaiseen turvallisuuskulttuuriin, eikä tule taatusti kysymykseen missään muualla EU:ssa. Avonaisen takasillan ehtona on ilmeisesti konnari vahtimassa hyppimistä. Kustannukset todennäköisesti puolitoistakertaistuvat konnarin vuoksi, eikä konnnari kuitenkaan voi estää kaikkea väärinkäytöstä.

Mielenkiintoinen pointti on sekin, että näiden bussien kanssa joudutaan bussiliikenteessä samaan tilanteeseen kuin raideliikenteessä. Kalusto ei olekaan yleiskäyttöistä ja siirrettävissä jonnekin muualle kun sopimuskausi vaihtuu. Niinpä kaluston omistus ja liikennöintisopimus on erotettava toisistaan raideliikenteen tapaan. Tässä on vähän samaa ainesta kuin meillä Jokerin erikoisbussien kanssa. Vaikka Jokerin busseissa ei lopulta olekaan muuta erikosita kuin maalaus.

Antero

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Tampereelle ei kannata hankkia 2-kerrosbusseja niin kauan kun Asematunneli on nykyisellään.  On turhan keskellä kaupunkia.  Pohjanmaantien ja Särkänniemen rautatiesillat ovat lisähaittana.  Liian suuri osa kaupunkiliikenteestä pitää viedä 2-kerrosbussille liian matalasta paikasta.  Liikenteen suunnittelu ja toteutus on paljon helpompaa, jos kaikilla autoilla pääsee joka paikasta.

Hämeenkatu on nykyisellään aivan liian epätasainen 2-kerrosbusseille.  Ei se tärinä, mutta se loivempien epätasaisuuksien aiheuttama keinahtelu.  Olisi jo korkea aika vaihtaa Hämeenkadun nupukivilaskos tervamakadam-laskokseen, niinkuin Lontoossa ja monessa muussa vakavasti otettavassa kaupungissa tehtiin jo noin 150 vuotta sitten.  Ei tarvitsisi repiä katua auki joka kolmannen kesän ajaksi.

----------


## ultrix

> tervamakadam-laskokseen


Ai öljysoraan? Mun puolesta Hämpin kiveyksen saa vaihtaa, mutta mitään asfalttia tai sen lähisukulaisia en omasta puolestani voi hyväksyä Suomen urbaaneimmalle pääkadulle. Hatanpään valtatie, Itsenäisyydenkatu ja Pirkankatu antavat osviittaa, mltä Hämppikin näyttäisi asfalttikatuna, ei kiitos.

----------


## vristo

Britanniassa on muitakin mielenkiintoisia ja hieman outoja juttuja joukkoliikenteessä.

Oletteko huomanneet, että vain lähinnä Lontoossa busseissa on etuovien lisäksi keskiovet ja valtaosassa muissa kaupungeissa sekä yksi- että kaksikerrosbusseissa on vain etuovet? Mistäkö johtuu?

Tässä vastaus Edinburghista, Skotlannista:

"From 1969 until 2001 Lothian favoured dual-door vehicles, which minimised loading times by allowing simultaneous boarding (at the front door) and alighting (from the rear door). With the exception of those bought for the Airlink service, all new double-deckers bought in this period had dual-doors, as did the Leyland National and Lynx saloons. However, in 2002 a decision was made to purchase single-door vehicles only, *apparently to stop fraudulent lawsuits claiming that the driver closed the rear doors while they were exiting*. There is an ongoing programme of converting earlier low-floor dual-door vehicles to single door."

Koko juttu täältä: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lothian_Buses

----------


## Junantuoma

Nyt on sitten Lontoon uudesta bussista esitelty malli:

http://www.iltalehti.fi/ulkomaat/201...81620_ul.shtml

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/proj...mes/15493.aspx

----------


## SD202

> On 2-kerroksisia uutenakin joissakin kaupungeissa. Esimerkiksi Berliinissä on 400 MAN:nia:
> http://www.busstidningen.se/2010/03/...e-till-berlin/


Tämä ketju nostettiin ylös, joten pakko vastata tähän muutama kuukautta vanhaan viestiin...

Hieman taustaa tuolle hankinnalle: Keltaiset kaksikerrosbussit ovat sen verran tärkeitä Berliinin katukuvalle ja imagolle, ettei niistä voi oikein luopuakaan. Noita uusia MAN-jättiläisiä hankittiin kerralla niin paljon, että lopuista D(*)- ja DN95(**)-kaksikerrosbusseista voitiin luopua. Suuri menetys joukkoliikenneharrastajille, mutta ehkäpä vajaat 20 vuotta vanhat bussit olivat jo leipätyönsä tehneet.

(*) Waggon Union-MAN SD202 kaksikerrosbusseja vuosilta 1986-92 oli parhaimmillaan Berliinissä reilut 450 kpl.
(**) DN95 -busseja (vuosimalli siis "95") oli niitäkin 87 kpl.

----------


## Lasse

Esimerkiksi Berliinissä kaksikerrosbusseilla liikennöidän myös hyvin lyhyitä keskustalinjoja, kuten linjaa 100 Zoologisher Garten-Alexanderplatz. Linjan pituus taisi olla jotain 20-30 minuttia, riippuen vuorokaudenajasta ja liikenteen määrästä.
BVG:n kuvia voi käydä katsomassa sivuillani: http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...Germany/B/BVG/

Myös Lontoossa osa kaksikerroslinjoista ovat hyvin lyhyitä keskustalinjoja. Ja monesti, vaikka linja olisikin pitkä, harva sillä kuitenkaan matkustaa pitempään kuin muutaman pysäkinvälin, johtuen maanpäällisen liikenteen tuskallisesta hitaudesta, jolloin metro on ainoa luonnollinen kulkumuoto.

Silti näissä kaupungeissa matkustajia on myös bussien yläkerrassa. Vaikka joutuukin kiipeämään portaat (jotka totuuden nimissä ovat aika lyhyet ja vaivattomat) saa istua, ja ainakin Lontoolaisissa busseissa jalkatila oli samaa luokkaa kuin meikäläisissä pikavuorobusseissa. Ilmapiirikin on rauhallisempi, kun ei ole jatkuvasti tulavia ja poistuvia matkustajia, eikä kukaan seiso kaytavällä huojumassa.
Kuitenkin epäilen olisiko niin täällä, täkäläinen sielu kun on sen verran mukavuudenhaluinen ja laiska, että harva taitaisi yläkertaan kömpiä.

Matkustusmukavuus, etenkin Berliiniläisissä Manneissa, oli erinoimainen. Saksalaiseen tyyliin jousitus oli pehmeä, ja nieli kaikki tien epätasaisuudet. Samaan aikaan se on myös erittäin vakaa, eikä auto tästä johtuen tee sen suurempia sivuttaisliikeeitä kuin meidän 3,5 metriset tavalliset bussit, ehkä jopa vähemmän.

Kuvia Berliinistä voi käydä katsomassa sivuiltani: http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...Germany/B/BVG/
Ja Lontoosta: http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...ngdom/England/


Tällä hetkellä Ruotsissa on meneillään kaksikerrosbussien buumi. Toki pidemmille seutulinjoille, kuten linja 100 Göteborg-Borås. Parhaillaan Scania ja VanHool ovat toimittamassa yhteensä viittäkymmentä uutta kaksikerrosbussia linjaliikenteeseen. Aikaisemmin myös Espanjalaiset Ayats ja Beulas ovat toimittaneet kaksikerroksisia busseja Västtrafik ja Östgötatrafiken alueille.

Olisko meillä käyttöä kaksikerrosbusseille vaikiovuoroille? Olisi, mielestäni. Esimerkiksi Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä kulkevilla 810, 812 ja 813 on joillakin lähdöillä kaksi autoa, koska matkustajat eivät mahdu yhteen isoon telibussiin. Samoin on myös Helsingin ja Nummelan sekä Helsingin ja Lohjan välisillä linjoilla. Yksi 65 paikainen telibussi ei riitä, mutta yksi 85-90 paikkainen kaksikerrosbussi riittäisi.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Nyt kun autojen portaiden pituus ja istumaväljyyskin on tuotu esille, täytyy näin yli 190-senttisenä tarttua kaksikerrosbussien heikkouteen - sisäkorkeuteen.

Berliinissä MAN:in kaksikerrosbusseilla ajelu opetti vähintään sen, ettei ilmeisesti kaksikerrosbussia  saada rakentaa niin korkeaksi, että edes alemmassa tasossa pystyisi kävelemään ilman vaaraa pään lyömisestä kattoon. Ylempää tasoa testattaessa joutuikin sitten kulkemaan pää iloisesti vinossa kuin Avro RJ:ssä konsanaan.

Vaikka osaahan toki Lahden Autokorikin tehdä yksikerrosbussistakin tuskaisen ahtaan ja matalan...  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Onko jossakin olemassa listaa suomessa käytössä olevista kaksikerrosbusseista?

----------

